

CloudFlare Transparency Report on National Security Orders - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-transparency-report-on-national-security-orders

======
rtfeldman
It says 0-249, but it means 1-249.

If you've never received one, my understanding is that there's no law
preventing you from saying "0", so why wouldn't you if it were true?

~~~
adventured
This is correct. If they haven't received any, they can legally say so, and it
would seem to imply they have received one or more.

------
nacs
> Starting with 0-249

I'm puzzled why it's not 1-249 with 0 being a different group. So this law
basically means that as long as you send less than 250 requests to a single
company you're fine.

Might as well start sending 249 requests to every company they can think of.

~~~
dmn757
The usage of a 0-249 block also keeps that sense of fear for the user base of
the service(s). A sort of government scare tactic, you could say.

If a service was allowed to say that they had 0 requests, perhaps more users
would flock to that service as a less surveilled alternative to a competitor
that is in the 1-249 bracket(or higher).

------
tlrobinson
They say they've received 0-249 NSLs, but they also said "CloudFlare will
therefore challenge in court any NSLs we receive." While it's possible this
statement doesn't apply retroactively, they seem to be implying they haven't
received any NSLs.

~~~
eastdakota
No, applies retroactively. Any NSLs we've received we've fought. And we'll
continue to do so.

~~~
tlrobinson
The only remaining question is, are you able to publicly disclose when you
fight NSLs?

------
chimeracoder
As a Cloudflare customer, I'm really happy to see this. Cloudflare provides a
great service, but to do so, they have to assume a position of enough power
that makes them an easy (legal) target for a determined government.

As a US resident (and citizen), though, I find this very disconcerting. The
difference between 0 and 249 requests is a _lot_.

There isn't much else a company the size of Cloudflare can be expected to do
(lobbying the government requires levels of cash that I doubt Cloudflare has
right now), but it makes me sad that this is even newsworthy.

